# دور نوعية و خواص الوقود الأحفوري في حماية البيئة الهوائية



## freedom lover (10 سبتمبر 2007)

دور نوعية و خواص الوقود الأحفوري في حماية البيئة الهوائية 

إعداد : الدكتور المهندس . يوسف المصري 
رئيس دائرة الدراسات التكنولوجية في الشركة العامة لمصفاة حمص
أ - مقدمة .
تتضافر جهود الجميع حالياً في العمل على حماية البيئة و خاصة الهوائية منها بسبب تأثيرها المباشر على تنفس كل الكائنات الحية الموجودة فيها وبالتالي على الصحة عموماً . و يعتبر الوقود بأنواعه المختلفة الملوث الرئيسي للبيئة الهوائية ، و ذلك بسبب انتشار استعماله الواسع في كل مكان تقريباً على الكرة الأرضية و حتى الطبقة الأتموسفيرية منها. ولا يخفى تأثير التلوث الناتج عن الفعاليات المختلفة في الأرض على طبقة الأُوزون والتي يسبب اتساع الفجوة فيها ، مما ينعكس سلباً على حياة الكائنات المختلفة مسبباً لها الأمراض الجلدية و البصرية و التنفسية و غيرها والتي بدأت تظهر في السنوات الأخيرة بشكل كبير و مؤثر على الحياة على الأرض . 
يؤثر نوع الوقود المستعمل على البيئة بشكل مختلف عن النوع الآخر، و سوف يستعرض هذا البحث أنواع الوقود الأحفوري و خواصها و التأثيرات المختلفة فيما بينها و أثرها على البيئة بكل ما يحيط بها بالإضافة إلى بعض من اقتصاديات استعمالها و تحسين مواصفاتها عموماً .

ب - أنواع الوقود و المجالات العامة للاستعمال . 
1 - الغاز الطبيعي- مجال الاستعمال : وقود عام للمصانع المختلفة والمصافي والمعامل البتروكيميائية وللتدفئة و 
الاستعمال المنزلي و وقوداً للسيارات , ومادة أولية في تخليق و تصنيع المركبات العضوية .
2 - الغاز المنزلي - للاستعمال المنزلي كوقود و للتدفئة و كوقود للسيارات و في التبريد كبدائل للفريون و غيره 
و بدرجة أقل للاستعمال الصناعي و في تحضير المركبات المطاطية و الكوتشوكية و البلاستيكية المتنوعة 
و غيرها .
3 - البنزين الممتاز ( والعادي ) - وقوداً للسيارات و المحركات و بعض أنواع الطائرات وللدراجات النارية و 
للزوارق و بشكل محدود كمذيب للصناعة و غيرها .
4 - الكيروسين - وقوداً للطائرات المدنية و العسكرية وللاستعمال الصناعي و مذيب للدهانات وللتدفئة و غيرها.
5 - المازوت أو الديزل - وقوداً للسيارات و القطارات و المحركات و المراجل و العنفات التي تعمل بالديزل و 
للتدفئة و لتنظيف المحركات و غيرها . 
6 - زيت الفيول - وقوداً للسفن و ناقلات النفط و وقوداً للأفران و المراجل في المصانع و المصافي و محطات 
توليد الكهرباء و مصدراً مهماً لإنتاج زيوت الأساس و شحوم التزليق و الأسفلت والفحم البترولي و غيرها.
7 - الفحم البترولي ( أو الحجري ) - وقوداً للأفران و المراجل و الكثير من المصانع و مادة هامة في تصنيع 
الحديد والفولاذ ولإنتاج الكربون النقي وأقطاب البطاريات و في صناعة الباكات الفحمية وفي إنتاج المشتقات 
النفطية و منها الوقود عن طريق التقطير الإتلافي ، و غير ذلك الكثير . 

ج - خواص و مواصفات أنواع الوقود(1- 21,16,11,3 ) .
1 - خواص ومواصفات الغاز الطبيعي(4,2 ,1- 10) .
الغاز الطبيعي هو مزيج من عدد من مركبات السلسلة الألكانية التي تبدأ بغاز الميتان و تنتهي عموماً بالبنتان 
و ربما بالهكسان أحياناً . و يوجد الغاز الطبيعي على نوعين جاف و رطب :
أ- جاف : و يحتوي على كميات بسيطة جداً من الإيتان بجانب الميتان المكون الرئيسي و التي تصل نسبته في 
بعض أنواع الغاز الطبيعي إلى حوالي الـ 98 % .

ب - رطب : ويحتوي على نسب مختلفة من المشتقات الأعلى من الميتان مثل الإيتان و البروبان و البوتان و 
أحياناً البنتان و ربما الهكسان , بالإضافة إلى نسب مختلفة من : CO2 و H2S و N2 و  
الهيدروجين و بخار الماء و تنخفض فيه نسبة الميتان أحياناً حتى 40 % أو أقل . 
يوضح الجدول التالي تركيب النوعين الرئيسيين للغاز الطبيعي السوري (3) . 

جدول رقم (1 ) . يبين تركيب نوعي الغازين الطبيعيين الموجودين في سوريا

غاز الجبسة
ضغط =16 كغ / سم2
كثافة = 0.769 كغ / م3
[% حجماً] غاز عمر
ضغط = 12 كغ / سم2
[% حجماً] 
مكونات الغاز الطبيعي
92.31	79.99	CH4
4.10	9.90	C2H6
0.95	4.93	C3H8 
0.09	0.24	C4H10-I
0.02	0.39	N-C4H10
0.00	0.02	I-C5H12 
0.05 -- 0.08	9.5	CO2
2.5	0.00	N2
5---15 ppm	0.00	H2S

أهم مواصفات الميتان الفيزيائية هي (21,11) : 
الميتان هو غاز قليل الانحلال في الماء , لا رائحة له و لا طعم وهو سام جداً و يسبب الموت غالباً .
الكتلة الجزيئية = 16,04 
القيمة الحرارية = 8680 كيلو كالوري / م3 عند 0 مْ و760 طور .
الكثافة = 7.168كغ/ م3 . 
الكثافة النسبية = 0.5544 .
درجة الانصهار = ــ 182.5مْ .
درجة الغليان = ــ 161.6 مْ .
2 - خواص و مواصفات الغاز المنزلي ((16 .
الغاز المنزلي هو في غالبيته مزيج من البوتان و البروبان و يحتوي على نسب بسيطة من الإيتان و البنتان. 
يميع الغاز المنزلي بضغطه إلى عدة ضغوط جوية و يعبأ عندها في اسطوانات فولاذية للاستعمالات 
المختلفة . و تبين المواصفات التالية أهم خواص الغاز المنزلي :
الكثافة النسبية = 0.565 .
نسبة المكونات :
الإيتان C2 = 0.2 - 0.25 % وزناً .
البروبان C3 = 25 - 22 % وزناً .
البوتان C4 = 73 - 75 % وزناً .
البنتان C5 = 2 - 2.5 % وزناً .
نسبة الكبريت الكلي = 0.01 % وزناً .
نسبة الكبريت المركبتاني = 0.003- 0.008 % وزناً .
نسبة كبريت الهيدروجين = 0.002 % وزناً .
الضغط البخاري عند 50 مْ = 8 كغ / سم2 .
3 - خواص و مواصفات البنزين الممتاز((16,11 .
البنزين الممتاز هو عبارة عن سائل ذو لون أصفر خفيف ، و هو عبارة عن مزيج كبير من المركبات 
الهيدروكربونية التي تبدأ من C5 و تنتهي بـ C9 أو C10 . 
أهم مواصفات البنزين الممتاز :
الكثافة = 0.775 - 0.72 غ / سم3 .
الضغط البخاري = 0.8 - 0.7 كغ / سم2 .
الكبريت = 0.1 % وزناً .
نسبة الآرومات = 35 - 42 % وزناً .
نسبة البنزن = > 1 % وزناً . 
درجة التقطير 90 % = 145 مْ .
رقم الأوكتان = 90 - 95 .
4 - خواص و مواصفات الكيروسين (16,11) .
الكيروسين هو سائل شفاف في غالب الأحيان و سمي بالنفط الأبيض نظراً لشفافيته. وهو مزيج من الفحوم 
الهيدروكربونية في المجال : C10- C14 . يلون الكيروسين المنزلي باللون الأزرق لتمييزه عن الأنواع 
الأخرى الشفافة و هي : كيروسين الطيران العسكري و المدني و الوايت سبيريت ( النفط ) . و المواصفات 
الرئيسية للكيروسين هي كما يلي :
الكثافة = 0.8 - 0.78 غ / سم3 .
الكبريت = 0.25 % وزناً .
درجة التدخين = 25 مم .
مجال التقطير = 140 - 260 مْ .
5 - خواص و مواصفات المازوت و الديزل ( (16,11.
المازوت أو الديزل هو سائل زيتي لونه مائل للعسلي ، و هو مزيج من الهيدروكربونات التي تبدأ من
الـ C16 و تنتهي بـ C34 ، و أهم مواصفاته هي كما يلي :
الكثافة = 0.82 - 0.86 غ / سم3 .
الكبريت = 0.70 % وزناً .
التقطير = 350 / 90 مْ .
رقم السيتان = 56 - 58 .
قرينة الديزل = 53 - 65 .
6- خواص و مواصفات زيت الفيول ((16,11 .
الفيول هو سائل شمعي في درجة الحرارة الأعلى من 25 أو حتى الـ 30 مْ ، و هو ذو لون بني غامق مائل 
للأسود ، و مواصفاته الرئيسية هي التالية : 
الكثافة = 0.92 - 0.94 غ / سم3 .
الكبريت = 3.0 -4.0 % وزناً .
القيمة الحرارية = 10200 - 10500 كيلوكالوري / كغ .
7- خواص و مواصفات فحم الكوك ( و الحجري )((16,11.
فحم الكوك ( أو الحجري ) هو مادة صلبة لونها بني غامق أو رمادي أو أسود حسب نوعه أو مصدره و 
نسبة مكوناته . و هو مصدر رئيسي للكربون و الذي يُحصل عليه بطرق معالجة تكون معقدة غالباً . و أهم 
مواصفاته هي التالية :
الكثافة الظاهرية = 1.1 - 1.4 .
الكبريت = 6.5 - 8.0 % وزناً .
القيمة الحرارية = 8000 - 8400 كيلوكالوري / كغ .
المواد الطيارة = 7 - 15 % وزناً .
د - الأثر البيئي لأنواع الوقود (22,18,17,15-12,10-4,1) .
تتركب أنواع الوقود موضوع البحث بشكل رئيسي من الفحوم الهيدروكربونية المتنوعة و من مركبات كبريتية أو نتروجينية أو أوكسيجينية أو كلورية و معادن بشكل ثانوي . وتؤثر هذه المركبات على البيئة بشكلين مختلفين:
الشكل الأول : في حالتها العادية ، أي قبل حرقها ، حيث تسبب بشكل عام الخدر العام و ربما الإغماء و تشنج المجاري التنفسية و الحساسية و الربو ، و تسبب بالإضافة إلى ذلك أمراض انحلال الدم و العقم و السرطانات المختلفة , وفي بعض الأحيان الموت و خاصة أنواع الغازات منها . أما بالنسبة لتلامسها مع الجلد ، فإن ذلك يسبب تهيج المكان و من ثم الحساسية الجلدية و ربما سرطان الجلد عند التلامس الطويل معها . 
الشكل الثاني : في حالة حرقها ، حيث تتسبب هذه المواد عند احتراقها بشكل غير مراقب أو بشكل انفجاري 
الحروق المختلفة و الكوارث البيئية و ربما الموت و بالجملة إذا كانت كمياتها كبيرة ، وغير ذلك الكثير .
و من المعروف أن احتراق مكونات الوقود ينتج عموماً النواتج التالية و حسب المعادلات : 

CH4 +  2O2 CO2 + 2 H2O ( 1 ) 
CnH2n+2 + 1/2( 3n+1) O2 n CO2 + (n+1) H2O ( 2 ) 
N2 + ( XO )2 2 NOX ( أكاسيد الآزوت ) ( 3 ) 
2S + ( XO )2 2 SOX ( أكاسيد الكبريت ) ( 4 )

يلاحظ من المعادلة (1 ) التي تمثل احتراق الغاز الطبيعي أن احتراق هذا الغاز يطلق نواتج احتراق بنسب أقل بكثير من نواتج احتراق البنزين والمازوت ( المعادلة 2 ) وبالتالي يؤثر هنا على البيئة الهوائية بشكل أخف بالمقارنة مع تأثير البنزين و المازوت ، بالإضافة لعدم احتوائه على مركبات الرصاص الموجودة في أنواع البنزين والتي تعتبر شديدة الضرر على الصحة و قاتلة في أغلب الأحيان . كذلك نلاحظ عدم وجود المركبات العطرية التي تحترق غالباً بشكل غير كامل و التي تعتبر ذات مفعول مسرطن مثل الرصاص أو أشد أحياناً . أما وجود المتكاثفات و بنسب بسيطة غالباً ً, فإن احتراقها سوف يكون تاماً ومشابهاً لاحتراق الميتان ( تمثل احتراقها المعادلة2 ) كونها تتألف عموماً من C2 أو C3 و ربما C4 . أما C5 أو C6 فوجودها نادر جداً إلا في أنواع قليلة و بنسب تقارب الآثار. ويلاحظ هنا عدم وجود أكاسيد الكبريت SOXبسبب الانخفاض الحاد في نسبة المركبات الكبريتية و نخص بالذكر هنا H2S و CH3SH التي يمكن أن توجد بنسب منخفضة جداً أو بشكل آثار . بالنسبة لأكاسيد الآزوت , فإن الكمية المنطلقة في واحدة المسافة ( كم ) منخفضة جداً بالمقارنة مع البنزين أو غيره .
توجد مخاطر أخرى شديدة التأثير على الإنسان والمحيط وهي مخاطر الانفجار عند انتشار الغاز الطبيعي إلى الجو و وصول نسبته إلى نسبة الخليط المتفجر , ولحسن الحظ تعتبر هذه شبه فائدة كونها أي نسبة الخليط المتفجر هي أقل من نسب الخلائط المتفجرة في البنزين أو المازوت و التي تسبب الكوارث الكبيرة جداً . و كون الغاز الطبيعي هو غاز أخف من الهواء ، فإنه عند حدوث تهريب يرتفع بسرعة هائلة إلى الأعلى مبتعداً عن أية شرارة أو لهب أو حرارة عالية يمكن أن تصل إليه ، مما يحد بشكل شبه قاطع من انفجاره بالمقارنة مع البنزين أو المازوت الذين يتجمعا بشكلهما السائل و يبقيان في المكان لوقت ، مما يعرض الخليط المتكون للانفجار عند وصول شرارة أو لهب أو حتى حرارة مرتفعة مسببين كوارث الانفجار المعروفة للجميع .
و نستعرض بإيجاز الأثر البيئي لنوعي الوقود الغازيين وهما الغاز الطبيعي و الغاز البترولي السائل , و كذلك الأنواع السائلة الأخرى .

1 – الأثر البيئي للغاز الطبيعي ( و الغاز البترولي ) : 
من المعروف أن الغاز الطبيعي يعكس أضرار مكونه الرئيسي الميتان CH4 الصحية والبيئية عموماً , و بما أن الميتان يعرف بأنه غاز لا طعم له ولا رائحة وهو غاز سام عموماً ، فإن هذا يجعل الغاز الطبيعي يتميز بسميته العالية جداً والمميتة غالباً . و يسبب الميتان بكميات صغيرة الخدر العام و ضعف العضلات ، و بالكميات الأكبر الشلل و فقد البصر ثم الموت . و بما أنه لا طعم له ولا رائحة فإنه يصل للجهاز التنفسي للإنسان بدون أن يشعر به ، مسبباً ما ذكر أعلاه . وقد حدثت حوادث مفجعة في الكثير من البلدان التي يصل الغاز لبيوتها ممدداً داخل شبكة أنابيب ، وعند وجود تهريب ، أو بعد عودة الغاز إثر انقطاعه و تعطل صمامات الإغلاق الآلية ، فإنه يحدث تهريب كبير يسبب الموت أو الانفجار عند وجود شرارة من جرس كهربائي أو من لهب مفتوح أو غيره . 
يسبب H2S إن وجد في الغاز الطبيعي تلوثاً كبيراً للبيئة ، و ذلك بسبب سميتة العالية ، حيث يسبب الدوخة بتركيز 5 ppm وتوقف عضلة القلب بتركيز حوالي 20 ppm ، بالإضافة لتشكيله أكاسيد الكبريت عند حرقه مما يسبب التلوث الكبير للبيئة وضرر الصحة عموماً و تآكل المحرك و ملحقاته . يسبب CO2 خفض القيمة الحرارية للغاز ورفع حامضيته و خاصة بوجود الرطوبة ، و هذا يسبب تآكل المحرك أو المعدات المختلفة . يسبب بخار الماء تآكل أنابيب النقل عند تحوله لسائل وخاصة في الجهة السفلى منها . 
و نظراً لأن مواصفات الغاز البترولي المسال تماثل بشكل عام مواصفات الغاز الطبيعي , فإن تأثيره على البيئة يشبه تأثير الغاز الطبيعي تقريباً .
2–الأثر البيئي للبنزين الممتاز ( تم الاقتصار على البنزين الممتاز كونه الأعم في الاستعمال كوقود للسيارات): يعتبر تلوث الهواء ولا سيما الناتج عن عوادم السيارات من المشكلات الكبيرة التي تعاني منها مجتمعاتنا و بيئاتنا وهناك أبحاث تجرى في العالم المتقدم تؤكد جميعها أن الغازات المنبعثة من عوادم السيارات هي السبب الأول للتلوث. و في دراسة أجريت في فرنسا والنمسا وسويسرا أفادت أن 31 ألف حالة وفاة سنوية تنجم عن استنشاق عوادم السيارات،وهذا يعادل ضعف عدد الوفيات الناجمة عن حوادث السيارات. يسبب استنشاق عوادم السيارات الكثير من الأمراض و أهمها سرطان الرئة و الدم والعقم و الربو و ضيق التنفس، بالإضافة إلى تأثير الرصاص المضاف للبنزين لتحسين خواصه و الذي بوصوله للدم يخرب الخلايا الحية و يتراكم في نخاع العظام مسبباً ضعف النمو وخللاً في وظائف الجسم و تآكل العظام و الأسنان وتموت مراكز الجهاز العصبي، وهذا يؤدي إلى الوهن في المرحلة الأولى ثم الشلل الجزئي و بعدها الكلي ثم الموت .
ينتج غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون CO و المركبات الهيدروكربونية غير كاملة الاحتراق CXHY بشكل عام عند احتراق هذه المواد بشكل غير كامل . و تسبب نواتج الاحتراق : CO و CO2 و H2O وCXHY و أكاسيد الآزوت و الكبريت ، أضراراً كبيرة و كارثية أحياناً للبيئة الهوائية و البيئة العامة . و يظهر ذلك في تشكل الأحماض الآزوتية و الكبريتية و الكلورية و الهيدروكربونية و خصوصاً بوجود الرطوبة الناتجة عن الاحتراق والمطر ورطوبة الشتاء وحتى رطوبة الصيف وهذه تُشكل السخام الأسود أو المطر الحامضي الذي يظهر بشكل دخان أصفر أو أسود يملأ الجو . تؤثر المركبات المذكورة عدا عن الأمراض المختلفة الداخلية منها و الخارجية على كل ما تصادفه أو تلامسه في طريقها مثل معادن المنشآت الصناعية والجسور والسيارات ولوحات الإعلان وغيرها ، حيث تسبب تآكلها بشكل سريع. كذلك تؤثرعلى الدهانات المختلفة حيث تزيلها و تسبب تكشف الأسطح المغطاة بها و تآكلها و إحلال اللون الأصلي محل لون الدهان ، مما يسيء للمنظر العام عموماً. وتؤثر أيضاً على الأبنية وتضعف مواد بناءها أو تخربها و كذلك تخرب الآثار المختلفة التي هي ثروة قومية و ثقافية و سياحية لا تعوض وتؤثر أيضاً على الغابات والحدائق و الثروة الحراجية وعلى المزروعات مسببة تعريتها وبالتالي تموتها وعلى التربة ( حيث تُخفض من مردودها الزراعي) وعلى المياه السطحية والجوفية والتي تعتبر من أهم مكونات الحياة بعد الهواء حيث تُخرجها من الدورة الحياتية ، وهذا يعتبر عامل هدم كبير لكل ما هو حياتي . و الأمثلة كثيرة على موت البحيرات والكثير من الأنهار والبرك و الينابيع و الغابات و الأحراج و الترب و خاصة القريبة من مصادر المواد الملوثة ، وغيرها الكثير. و هذه الأضرار تنتج عن حرق المازوت بشكل يقارب البنزين. 
و كما لاحظنا عند استعراض مواصفات أنواع الوقود أن نسبة الكبريت و هي الملوث الرئيسي والأخطر في هذه المواد ، تزداد بزيادة كثافة و مجال التقطير و بتركيب الوقود , فإن الأضرار الناتجة عن ارتفاع نسبته تزداد مئات المرات و ربما أكثر كلما استعملنا وقوداً ذو كثافة و مجال تقطير أعلى . و لا يقل تأثير الـ CO2 عن تأثير بسبب تسببه بالإحترار الأرضي ( ظاهرة البيت الزجاجي ) الذي يؤدي رفع درجة حرارة الأرض و تسريع ذوبان جبال الجليد في القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي مما يؤدي لرفع مستوى البحار والمحيطات بشكل غير متوقع ، وهذا يمكن أن يسبب غرق الكثير من مدن العالم البحرية و يطغى على الأراضي الزراعية و يتلفها مما يحد من رقعة الأراضي الصالحة للحياة . كذلك يساهم في زيادة احتباس الأشعة تحت الحمراء ، المسببة بشكل كبير في حدوث سرطانات الجلد و أضرار البصر و خاصة على الأشخاص ذوي البشرة البيضاء و التي يلاحظ زيادتها بشكل كبير و مخيف في فصل الصيف .
لهذا كله و لأجل خفض التلوث و الأضرار الناتجة عن حرق الوقود الأحفوري , فقد اتفقت الدول المشاركة في مؤتمرات الأرض العالمية التي عقدت في البرازيل في عام 1990 و في كيوتو عام 1997 و كذلك المنظمات البيئية العالمية والجمعيات الإنسانية ومنظمات الصحة والبحث العلمي والبيئي، على خفض نسبة غاز الـ CO2 و الغازات الأخرى الملوثة للبيئة و ذلك عن طريق الدعوة للقيام بالإجراءات التالية :
1 - إحلال الغاز الطبيعي ( أو المنزلي ) إذا توفر محل البنزين و المازوت بالنسبة لوقود السيارات بالمرحلة الأولى ثم للمصانع و معامل توليد الطاقة في المرحلة التالية ، كونه يخفض مجمل الملوثات بشكل كبير جداً بالمقارنة مع مجمل الملوثات الصادرة عن حرق البنزين والمازوت في السيارات و ذلك بسبب تمتعه بأهم ميزة من ميزاته وهي احتراقه بشكل كامل في المحرك وعدم إنتاجه نواتج ضارة بالبيئة عموماً، و كما يظهر في المعادلة رقم( 1 ) بالإضافة لكونه رخيصاً جداً بالمقارنة مع سعر البنزين أو المازوت . 
ونبين في المقارنة التالية مدى الانخفاض الكبير في معدل نواتج حرق الغاز الطبيعي مقارنة مع نواتج البنزين الممتاز :

أول أوكسيد الكربون أقل بنسبة 83 %
ثاني أوكسيد الكربون أقل بنسبة 21 % 
أكاسيد الآزوت أقل بنسبة 25 %
الهيدروكربونات المختلفة أقل بنسبة 83 %
أكاسيد الكبريت SOX تعتبر غير موجودة في نواتج الغاز الطبيعي
مركبات الرصاص غير موجودة بتاتاً 
و عموماً فإن الغاز الطبيعي لا يحسن البيئة الهوائية و الصحية فقط ، بل يقدم فوائد أخرى بيئية و اقتصادية نلخصها بالتالي : 
- إطالته لعمر المحرك و شمعات الاحتراق و زيت التزييت بسبب عدم وجود مواد ناتجة عن حرقه تسبب 
التآكل ، مما يخفف مصاريف الصيانة و التشغيل .
-	خفضه لضجيج المحرك بشكل كبير بالمقارنة مع ضجيج محرك البنزين .
- اقتصاديته , حيث تبلغ تكلفته بالمتوسط خمس إلى ربع تكلفة البنزين .
- حمايته للبيئة من الإنفجارات و الحرائق التي يمكن أن تنتج عن تعبئة البنزين أو المازوت بشكل مفتوح بالمقارنة مع تعبئة الغاز الطبيعي المغلقة تماماً بالنسبة للمحيط .
- حماية الغاز الطبيعي للبيئة من الإنفجارات و الحرائق التي يمكن أن تنتج عن نقل البنزين أو المازوت بالصهاريج سواءاً على الطرق بين المدن أو في داخل المدن ، حيث تكون كارثية في المدن بالمقارنة مع الطرقات السفرية و ذلك بسبب نقله لمحطات التعبئة بواسطة أنابيب تحت الأرض .
ويجدر الذكر هنا أن الغاز الطبيعي بدأ منذ العقدين الأخيرين بالحلول جزئياً في معامل توليد الكهرباء والمصافي والشركات الصناعية الأخرى بشكل أوسع كبديل لأنواع الوقود الأُحفورية المعروفة , و كذلك وقوداً في المنازل بديلاً عن المازوت و الفحم و الخشب , حيث يتم إيصاله للمنازل بواسطة شبكة متكاملة تحت أرضية من الأنابيب و المتممات الأخرى . 
و الجدول التالي رقم ( 2 ) يبين الاحتياطي العالمي للغاز الطبيعي في العالم(15) ، و يلاحظ فيه توفر الغاز الطبيعي بشكل جيد في الكثير من مناطق العالم مما يشجع على تعميم استعماله بشكل أوسع .
جدول رقم ( 2 ) . يبين الاحتياطي العالمي للغاز الطبيعي 
المنطقة أو القطر	الكمية 10 10 م3
الاتحاد السوفيتي وشرق أوربا	2627.8
الشرق الأوسط	1454.0
الولايات المتحدة	623.0
إفريقيا	592.0
آسيا والشرق الأقصى	410.6
أوروبا الغربية	401.8
جنوب ووسط أمريكا	225.8
كندا	158.6
المجموع	6523.0
2– تحسين مواصفات البنزين الممتاز و طبقاً لما يلي(17):
أ - وقف إضافة الرصاص كمادة رافعة للأوكتان نهائياً و الاستعاضة عنها بالإضافات الأوكسيجينية 
( الإتيرات ) أو برفع نسبة الآيزو الكانات ذات رقم الأوكتان المرتفع والذي يبلغ الـ 100,أو بإضافة 
الكحولات منفردة أو كمزيج حين توفرها و رخص ثمنها .
ب - خفض نسبة الآرومات إلى أقل من 25 % وزناً .
ج - خفض نسبة البنزن إلى أقل من 1 % وزناً .
د - خفض نسبة الكبريت إلى حدود الـ 10 ppm .
ه - خفض درجة التقطير 90 مْ إلى أقل من 145 مْ .
و- تحسين تصميم وأداء المحركات لتعطي احتراقاً كاملاً ما أمكن .
ونلقي هنا في هذا الخصوص نظرة موجزة حول مواصفات و وضع الإضافات الإتيرية ((20-17 التي شاع استعمالها كثيراً بسبب ما قدمته من نتائج ممتازة للبنزين في حماية البيئة مقارنة مع مثيلاتها من الإضافات الواردة أعلاه . تعرف المركبات الأوكسيجينية ( الإيتيرية ) المذكورة بصيغتها العامة التالية :

R 

R C O R 
R
جذر المتيل – R - جذر الكحول و R 

وأهم أنواعها : مثيل ثالثي بيوتيل الإيثر MTBE و إتيل ثالثي بيوتيل الإيثر ETBE و ثالثي أميل متيل الإيثر TAME، و تنتج بتفاعل الكحولات المختلفة مع البيوتيل الثالثي أو الأميل الثالثي و غيرها . و الهدف من إضافة هذه المركبات الأوكسيجينية هو إدخال الأوكسيجين لداخل المزيج البنزيني بغية رفع نسبتة و بالتالي إتمام حرق المركبات الصعبة الاحتراق مثل العطريات و مثيلاتها من المركبات الألكانية الأطول في السلسلة ، مما يؤمن إطلاق غازات عادمة غير مؤذية للبيئة . و قد لاقت هذه الإضافات قبولاً ممتازاً و ساهمت في إلغاء الرصاص في الكثير من دول العالم , ويبين الجدول رقم (3 ) الفرق في مواصفات نوعين من البنزين الخفيف الأساس أحدهما غير محتوي على إضافات و الآخر تم تحسينه بإضافة الإتيرات إليه 
جدول رقم ( 3) . يبين الفرق في مواصفات نوعين من البنزين الخفيف غير المحسن و المحسن 
بالاضافات الإتيرية .
المواصفات بنزين غير محسن 35 -100 مْ بنزين ذو إضافات إتيرية
الكثافة [ غ/ سم3 ]	0.6805	0.6985
الرقم البرومي [ غBr2/100غ ]	130	91
الضغط البخاري [كغ/ سم2]	0.878	0.784
الكبريت الكلي [ppmw ]	110	100
الآرومات ] % وزناً [	2	1.8
الأوليفينات ] % وزناً [	54	49
المواد المشبعة ] % وزنا [	44	39
المواد الصمغية [ مغ /100سم3 ]	3.8	3.0
الأوكسجين الكلي [ %وزناً ]	000	2.78
منحنى التقطيرASTM D – 86 °C	°C
بداية التقطير	31.8	32.0 
% 5	39.9	45.0
% 10	42.2	50.0
% 50	57.2	68.0
% 90	83.9	94.0
% 95	90.0	99.0
نهاية الغليان	96.7	118.0
RON	86	94.0

وفي دراسة بيئية أجريت لتحديد نسبة انخفاض الإنبعاثات الصادرة عن عوادم السيارات في حال استعمال بنزين حاوي على نوعين مختلفين من الإضافات الإتيرية وعند السرعتين 90 و 120 كم / سا و في حالتين( (18: الأولى بدون وجود مفاعل تحويل للغاز العادم و الثانية بوجود مفاعل تحويل , تبين أن نسبة الإنبعاثات الغازية تنخفض إلى قيم دنيا غير متوقعة بوجود الإضافات الأوكسيجينية و مفاعل التحويل ، وكما يبينها الجدول التالي رقم ( 4 ) مقارنة مع قيم انبعاثات الملوثات الثلاثة HC :, CO , NOX في حالة احتراق البنزين غير المحتوي على إضافات و بعدم وجود مفاعل تحويل غازات العادم و البالغة على التوالي (23 ) :
HC = 1.3 غ / كم , CO = 2.3 غ / كم , NOX = 1.6 غ / كم 
جدول رقم (4). يبين نسبة انخفاض الإنبعاثات الصادرة عن السيارات باستعمال بنزين حاوي على نوعين 
مختلفين من الإضافات وفي حالتين : الأولى بدون مفاعل تحويل والثانية بوجود مفاعل تحويل غازات العادم 
الإنبعاثات [غ/كم]	السرعة[كم/سا]	بدون مفاعل تحويل	بوجود مفاعل تحويل

MTBE 11%
MTBE 6%
+
TAME 6%	MTBE 11%
MTBE 6%
+
TAME 6%

HC	90	0.41	0.27	0.01	0.01
120	0.27	0.21	0.01	0.01
CO	90	0.83	0.74	0.08	0.05
120	1.24	1.22	0.13	0.15
NOx	90	3.26	3.16	0.09	0.07
120	4.74	5.00	0.18	0.16

يلاحظ في الجدول انخفاض نسبة HC من0.41 غ / كم إلى 0.01 غ / كم مقارنة مع القيمة 1.3 عند استعمال نوعين مختلفين من الإتيرات وفي حال وجود مفاعل تحويل ، و بنفس المستوى كذلك بالنسبة لـ CO و NOx ومن 0.83 غ / كم و 4.74 غ / كم إلى 0.05 غ / كم و0.16 غ / كم على التوالي مقارنة بالقيمتين 3 2. و 1.6 أيضاً بوجود مفاعل تحويل للعادم .
نظراً لدوام البحث عن بدائل جديدة كإضافات بديلة لما سبق من إضافات بالرغم من النتائج الممتازة التي حققتها الإضافات الإتيرية , فقد تمت الدعوة للتوجه لاستعمال الآيزو ألكانات ذات الرقم الأوكتاني المرتفع والذي يصل إلى 100 بالنسبة لبعض مركباتها . و يبين الجدول التالي رقم (5 ) أرقام أوكتان بعض المركبات والآيزوميرات الهيدروكربونية المختلفة التي توجد في البنزين عموماً أو بشكل مستقل مقارنة مع الآيزو أوكتان ذو الرقم 100 و بعض المركبات الحلقية .
جدول (5 ) . يبين أرقام أوكتان بعض مركبات البنزين الممتاز
MON	RON	المركب
97.1	105	Alkany C3 : Propan 
90.1	93.6	– Butan : n C4 
61.9	61.7	C5 : n – Pentan 
90.3	92.3 : Izo –Pentan
26.0	24.8 C6 : n – Hexan
73.5	73.4 2 – metylpentan 
74. 3	74.5 3 – metylpentan 
93.4	91.8 2. 2 - dimetylbutan 
94.3	101 2. 3 – dimetylbutan 
0	0 C7 : n – heptan
46.4	42.4 2 – metylhexan 
55.0	52.0	3 – metylhexan 
78.9	71.3	2. 3 – dimetylhexan 
100.1	102	2. 2. 3 – trimetylbutan 
34.7	28.7 C 8 : n - Oktan 
تابع الجدول ( 5 )
100	100	2. 2. 4 – trimetylpentan
56.5	56.3	Okten – 2 C8 : Alkeny
68.1	72.5	Okten -3(trans) 
74.3	73.3 Okten -4(trans)
86.5	100.7	2. 4. 4 – trimetylpenten – 1
85.0	ـ	Cyklany C5 : cyklopentan 
77.2	83.0	C6 : cyklohexan 
80.0	91.3	Metylcyklopentan 
103	ـ	Aromaty C6 : Benzen 
101	106	C7 : Toluen 
100	ـ	C8 : O – Xylen 
103 ـ : P – Xylen 
99.3	102	C9 : Kumen 
نظراً لارتفاع ثمن هذه المواد وصعوبة توفرها بسبب الحاجة لتكنولوجيات خاصة لإنتاجها، فإن موضوع إنتاجها واستعمالها يبقى محدوداً ومقتصراً على المستثمرين المقتدرين .
3 – تحسين مواصفات الكيروسين :
أ - خفض نسبة الكبريت إلى أقل حد ممكن .
ب - خفض نسبة الأرومات إلى الحد الممكن .
ج - خفض نسبة الأولفينات كذلك . 
4 – تحسين مواصفات المازوت و كالتالي :
أ – رفع نسبة المقطر عند 350 مْ إلى 92 % كحد أدنى . 
ب – خفض نسبة الكبريت إلى500 ppm كمرحلة أولى ثم إلى 300 ppm كمرحلة ثانية .
ج – رفع رقم السيتان إلى أعلى من 58 .
د – إضافة محسنات الاحتراق و الثباتية الحرارية و مانعات التدخين غير الضارة بالبيئة .
5 – تحسين مواصفات الفيول :
أ – خفض نسبة الكبريت عن طريق مزج الفيول المرتفع الكبريت بفيول منخفض الكبريت أوبالهدرجةالمعمقة 
ب – إضافة محسنات الاحتراق و تحسين تصاميم الحراقات .
بالإضافة إلى إحلال الغاز الطبيعي محل الفيول كوقود في المصانع و محطات توليد الطاقة و في المصافي 
و غيرها .
6 – تحسين مواصفات فحم الكوك ( أو الحجري ) :
أ – خفض نسبة الكبريت إلى أقل من 50 % من محتواه الحالي و ذلك عن طريق إدخال فيول تغذية بمحتوى 
كبريت منخفض ، أو بمزجه مع فحم منخفض الكبريت .
ب – رفع نسبة المواد الطيارة فيه .

ه – لمحة موجزة حول المردود الاقتصادي لاستعمال الوقود الأفضل .
يلاحظ من الاستعراض الوارد أعلاه الفروقات الكبيرة بين مواصفات أنواع الوقود و مدى أهمية استعمال الوقود الأفضل لحماية البيئة و خاصة الهوائية منها . و تلعب أسعار الوقود الدور الأكبر في اختيار نوع الوقود الواجب استعماله . و نضرب مثلاً على العائد الاقتصادي الذي يتحقق فيما لو استعمل الغاز الطبيعي بدلاً من البنزين الممتاز في سوريا , حيث يبلغ سعر ليتر البنزين الممتاز حوالي 50,24 ل . س ، بينما يبلغ سعر المتر المكعب الذي يُسيٌر السيارة الصغيرة لنفس المسافة التي تقطعها هذه السيارة بواحد لتر من البنزين حوالي 6 ل.س. كذلك يحقق المازوت الذي يبلغ سعر اللتر منه حوالي 5 ر7 ل.س عائداً مقبولاً بالإضافة لحماية بيئية كبيرة بالمقابل . وتنخفض أيضاً تكلفة إنتاج الكيلوواط ساعي من الكهرباء بنسبة تصل لحدود 40 % عند استعمال الغاز الطبيعي بدلاً من الفيول ، بالإضافة لحماية البيئة الكبيرة . 
و – خاتمة .
نرى من هذا الاستعراض الموجز جداً لكل ما يحيط بأنواع و خواص الوقود الأحفوري و تأثير كل نوع من هذه الأنواع على البيئة ، أن حماية البيئة هي مسؤولية كل إنسان على هذه الأرض ,لأن كل ما يصيب بقعة من هذه الأرض يتأثر به الآخر شاء أم أبى ، و أن من أهم خطوات حماية البيئة و خاصة الهوائية منها هو استعمال الوقود الذي يؤثر على البيئة بأقل قدر ممكن حتى لو تطلب الأمر زيادة في التكلفة لأن المردود العائد من ذلك فيما بعد ، سواءاً عن طريق حماية صحة الإنسان أو الحيوان الذي هو غذاء للإنسان أوالمزروعات بأنواعها أو المياه و خاصة الشروب منها أو حماية مكونات البيئة الصناعية أو الخدمية أو الغابية أو غيرها ، سوف يكون بالتأكيد كبيراً جداً و سيظهر بوضوح في ارتفاع الإنتاجية عموماً بسبب تحسن صحة المجتمع .


----------



## ali1988 (4 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع تخرج الخاص بي وهو جهاز كاشف رطوبة الجو ارجو المساعدة من اعظاء المنتدى


----------



## new2050 (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


بيتم تقليل الملوثات عن طريق اضافة 
مواد مساعدة لاكمال الحريق فيقل التاثير البيئي السيئ من حريق البنزين والسولار والفويل اويل

شكرا لموضوعك الشيق سيدي


----------

